# Another 6.3 question



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Will hacked boxes be upgraded or do I need to restore the box to its original state?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Most of the "hacks" include a toggle to turn off updates...

Usually you will have to restore the unit to a set state...
Because that is the "assumption" when doing the updates...

I would monitor www.tivocommunity.com when the update is released, to figure out what to do in your case.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

The nice thing about getting 6.3 is that after you get 6.3 and re-install all of your hacks, you probably will NEVER have to worry about having them overwrite your hacks on that box with a new software version again.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'd just love to be able to use JavaHMO on the 10-250. I currently have an unsubbed, hacked SD40 sitting on top of the 250. I'm hoping the geniuses that do the hacking will make the 250 do it all...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Any chance the SD Tivo's will get the 6.3 update? My channel logo's could use a serious update!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> Any chance the SD Tivo's will get the 6.3 update? My channel logo's could use a serious update!


Unlikely.


----------

